# How light of a load is safe in my .50 cal WOLF?



## LoganWade

I have a .50 cal Wolf muzzleloader that i just got last year, and is the only muzzloader ive ever owned or shot.
I do alot of squirrel hunting with my 10/17 but sometimes i think it would be fun to go out with my muzzleloader.
I was wondering how light of a load is safe, i have most of the black powder substitutes including BH209.
I was thinking about 35 grains by volume pyrodex or 777 with a saboted .429 cal 180-200 gr bullet.
Would this load be unsafe? Could I go even lighter? Any ideas for good squirrel load?


----------



## barebackjack

I dont know, but its called a .32 caliber. :lol:


----------



## LoganWade

barebackjack said:


> I dont know, but its called a .32 caliber. :lol:


A .32 caliber would be more suitable for squirrels, but all I have is a .50 caliber so im looking for a safe light load.


----------



## wburns

In the old days they used to "bark" squirrels when all they had was a large bore. What they did was shoot the branch directly under the squirrel. The idea was the wood would splinter and act similar to bbs just like what happens when you use a shotgun on a squirrel. I would however buy a 32 or 36 cal if you are serious about hunting squirrels. Traditions sells one for around 350.00. Much cleaner kill than trying to "bark" them. A 50 would rip them apart to much no matter what load you use behind it. In order to get enough velocity to be accurate the ball or sabot would be going too fast. Try reducing your normal load by 25 or 30 grains and you will start to see a big drop in accuracy. Black powder guns are finicky when it comes to loads and accuracy.


----------



## barebackjack

wburns said:


> Black powder guns are finicky when it comes to loads and accuracy.


Not saying your wrong, but ive not experienced this. At least with a traditional slow twist rifle shooting patched balls and black powder.

Ive loaded my .54 down to the point that a by stander could see the ball in flight at a 100 yard target. And as long as I was steady, she still held nice little groups.

Perhaps with a more modern, fast twist barrel designed for conicals this is true?


----------



## wburns

Bareback I have had a few blackpowders and noticed that in order to get tight consistant groups each gun needed a certain amount of powder to perform well. Generally some where in the range between 70 grains up to 100 was what I found most guns liked. The modern versions I think are less finicky IMO than the older guns. My .45 cal. guns tended to like the lighter loads in the 70-80gr area while my heavier guns like my .54 guns shot well somwhere between the range of 90-110 gr of powder. Now days I shoot my TC Hawkens (gun is about 20 years old). If I drop my load down into the 80 gr area I get fliers and no consistancy. Some balls will strike where I aim but I keep getting fliers. In order to get a good tight group at 100yds I have to use 95gr. Maybe I have just been unlucky and had finicky barrels. I know my friends Lyman Plains rifle is less finicky but we can still see a drop in accuracy if he goes to low. That is just my experience. I suppose it is no differnt than center fire rifles. Some guns will shoot any ammo put in them great while others won't.
Glad to see another 54 cal shooter out there.


----------



## barebackjack

INteresting.

Im going to try it now with some of my others as soon as it warms up.

Ive only dropped the .54 down that low, which is a Lyman. Ill try my .50 cal flinter. While working a load up for the Lyman I noticed that it pretty much shot the same no matter the charge size. The .50 did shoot slightly better at 70 grains of FFFG, but the difference was minimal.


----------



## LoganWade

Thanks for replies.
I recieved some info about a gentlemans son in a youth shoot using 30 gr loads with great success. I will try it, hopefully i can get some decent accuracy somewere under 50g.
Ill only be sighting in for 25 yards, and ill test out POI at different ranges close to that to keep in mind while im hunting.
Ill report back after i get to the range and let you know how accuracy is with such light loads.


----------

